# Anybody Fishing the North Landing River?



## atoms (Sep 12, 2000)

I'm moving to a place that is minutes from Tull's Bay and the North Landing River. Anyone fish this area from shore?

Is it basically fresh? Salt? Brackish?

I'll fish for anything that swims.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Although I have never fished ether location, a co-worker fishes tulls bay area and has caught flounder and striper there. As far as the river I beleave north landing is part of the upper part of the sound and more fresh water than brackish. But a long daught with southwest wind will bring a lot of saltwater up to the north landing river. Don't know of any shore access for fishing and you have to keep an eye out for snakes.

If you are moving to Knots Island area, Back bay is also very close ( Same water as North river.)

If you are moving to Moyak area Northwest river is very close. (Samewater as North landing river.)

Alot of these areas are fishable for a canoe/kayak or johnboat.

Best of all you will be only a hours drive from the outer Banks.


Robert


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

In the past when I lived in Currituck I fished northwest river,mouth of Northlanding,Back River,Tulls Bay,and even made the trip over to Mackey's Island.. At one time you could catch lots of largemouth bass,but I think that has went by the wayside.. I've caught bluegills,white perch,crappie,channel cats up to 15lb,bluecats,a few bass,a couple of puppydrum,few flounder,yellow perch,goggle eye,gars,eels,and other assorted goodies as well.. Like the poster said sw brings the water in ne blows it back out.. Currituck Sound and the area you are about to move into has a variety of fish..


----------



## atoms (Sep 12, 2000)

Thanks you both for the informative replies!

So, what are "goggle eye"?  

Thanks!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

What is a goggle eye???

Also called "stumpknocker" "warmouth bass",and I am sure there are other names as well..

Kind of a cross bread between a largemouth and a bluegill,at least that is what they look like to me..


----------

